# Jelly donut filling question



## blueapple (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and hoping that someone can answer a question I have about the jelly in jelly donuts.

I love making donuts at home, but I'd like to fill them with the same kind of jelly used in donuts that come from a bakery. I've looked at countless jelly donut recipes online, and every single one that I've found just says fill with your favorite jelly or jam, or something to that effect. The problem is, the filling in bakery donuts is much different than regular jelly or jam--it's smoother and thicker, and has a different taste. For me, it's the highlight of the donut, and I'd really like to know how they do it.

Do bakeries order the filling from some sort of specialty shop, or is there a way to "doctor up" regular jelly to make it similar to bakery donuts? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Alix (Nov 8, 2010)

They buy a big old tub of the jelly. Its pretty highly processed, I doubt you could duplicate it at home, but it might be fun trying! Why don't you start with some strawberry juice and thicken it on the stove with some cornstarch? See how that goes.


----------



## blueapple (Nov 8, 2010)

> They buy a big old tub of the jelly.



Oh, so that _is_ their secret! I wonder if I can find a place selling it? Meanwhile, I'll work on making my own, per your suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2010)

If you have a restaurant supply store in your area that does cash and carry (meaning it is open to the public), you can get it in plastic tubes or tubs.  Also, you can look online for supply sites, but watch out for shipping costs.  They make their money on the large orders (l order everything I need once a month) so the shipping is really high for one item.

I have a very good raspberry filling recipe I will dig up and post for you.  I use it in my wedding cakes and I don't see why it wouldn't work in donuts.  I have also changed up the fruit in it as well.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 8, 2010)

The filling in store-bought jelly donuts seems to resemble the texture/sweetness of pie filling.  So how about a can of pie filling?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2010)

The thing about a pie filling is that it has solid fruit in it and you would have to either process it down (changing the texture) or sieve it out (losing lots of flavour and quantity.

Still looking for my recipe!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 8, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> The filling in store-bought jelly donuts seems to resemble the texture/sweetness of pie filling.  So how about a can of pie filling?


I was thinking the same thing.  If there isn't a restaurant supply store in the area, this seems like a good substitution.

Barbara


----------



## blueapple (Nov 8, 2010)

There are some good suggestions/info here. Thank you. I'll have to look and see who I can find that might sell the stuff, although I hope to learn to make it from scratch. 

LPBeier, I look forward to your recipe!


----------



## Selkie (Nov 8, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> The thing about a pie filling is that it has solid fruit in it and you would have to either process it down (changing the texture) or sieve it out (losing lots of flavour and quantity.
> 
> Still looking for my recipe!



Not for fillings such as lemon, chocolate or Bavarian Creme. They are good just as they are straight out of the can. But as for fruit, I warm up the fruit preserves jar in hot water (they have a more manageable texture when warm), run the preserves through the blender (pulsing a few times and perhaps adding a teaspoon of hot water), then pipe them into the donut. There's no mystery to it, it's just finding a flavor that you like.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 8, 2010)

LPBeier... a raspberry filling?! Oooooo.... my favorite fruit flavor!

My perspective is for small batches of a dozen or less donuts... not hundreds like you most likely do. I'd be too tempted to eat those pastries that were less than perfect!


----------



## Janet H (Nov 8, 2010)

I LOVE jelly doughnuts.  My very favorite was made an a now defunct shop a few miles from here and was called "chocolate cherry lips"

It was a raised doughnut, pinched and shaped to look like lips, then fried, filled with tart cherry jam and covered in dark chocolate glaze.  To die for!


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2010)

I would try some pudding mixes for the custard type fillings like lemon or plain custard.Homemade would be better but maybe not what your looking to duplicate.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2010)

Speaking of donuts......has anyone tried a maple donut with bacon on it.I have seen them but not tried one.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 8, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Speaking of donuts......has anyone tried a maple donut with bacon on it.I have seen them but not tried one.


 
I've seen them too but not locally, just on TV I'm pretty sure.  Seems like a recipe Paula Dean would have... I should look around.  I just hate it when the maple syrup from my pancakes spreads into the bacon... ha!  Yeah right.  It's a brilliant idea for a donut!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Not for fillings such as lemon, chocolate or Bavarian Creme. They are good just as they are straight out of the can. But as for fruit, I warm up the fruit preserves jar in hot water (they have a more manageable texture when warm), run the preserves through the blender (pulsing a few times and perhaps adding a teaspoon of hot water), then pipe them into the donut. There's no mystery to it, it's just finding a flavor that you like.



Selkie, I was referring to fruit fillings (as referenced the solid fruit pieces).  You are very right about the custard and curd fillings.

And I have to apologize.  This is one of my recipes I don't have committed to memory and since we are reorganizing my work area I haven't found it yet.  I have to go out of a little while but DH is going to help me with the search when we get back.


----------



## Furrbrain (Nov 8, 2010)

Most of these jams can be made with some super syrup (1 cup sugar and 1 cup water brought to a boil) and add the berry. Simmer it down till it thickens and cool it in the fridge. I usually make some of this for pancake topping on Sunday mornings.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 8, 2010)

all of them sound good to me. i love em most with custard in them.


----------



## blueapple (Nov 10, 2010)

> Most of these jams can be made with some super syrup (1 cup sugar and 1 cup water brought to a boil) and add the berry. Simmer it down till it thickens and cool it in the fridge. I usually make some of this for pancake topping on Sunday mornings.



Ooh, this looks like a great idea, I'm going to try it. Thanks Furrbrain!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 12, 2010)

Finally, I have found and posted my Raspberry Filling recipe.  I am going to use it for some linzer cookies this weekend.

Hope it was worth the wait!


----------

